# Best filter setup for a 200 gallon



## conradd

A friend of mine is going to give me a free 200 gallon tank that was once used for a bearded dragon. So it comes with no filters and I was just wondering what the best combination would be for freshwater. It will be in my living room so I don't want something overly loud. What do you guys think would be the best filters to buy? Canister and the hangover type. Thanks


----------



## emc7

That tank's a bit big for only hang-on-back filters, you'd need like 4 big ones covering the whole back of the tank and that would make a water-fall noise. 

You'd either go with 2 or more big canister filters (or a huge canister with a hang-on-back backup) or a single large sump. For a 200, its not uncommon to use up to a 55 gallon tank as a sump. You'd put in under the tank and hide the heater and filter media in it. Sumps can range from out-of-box but very pricey to affordable, but complicated DIY.


----------



## conradd

Well I don't really find it wise to have only one filter because If one brakes or something I don't want to get caught with no filtration. So I was thinking about 1 big canister like a fluval 404 and 2 big hang-over-bio wheels. But I don't really know which ones to get? Any brands or models you could recommend?


----------



## jrdeitner

how about two 404s and one or two marineland penguin 400s. that much may not be necessary though depending on what you're going to keep.


----------



## Guest

petco tank r for sale, 1 dollar a gallon. so a 55 gallon is 55 dollar. 

im thinking about droping by and picking myself up 4 40 gallon. thats 40 dollar each plus tax.

back to ur question, a tank that big, i would go with a sump.


----------



## conradd

The new tank will have: 2 Large angels, 2 dwarf gouramari(correct my spelling please), somelarger gouramari(again) not sure what kind yet, 1 common pleco and probably another pleco of some sort. not cure yet, and maybe some silver dollars. For what it matters.


----------



## conradd

oh and 2 parrot fish


----------



## emc7

Personally, I prefer emperors to penguins, but BigAls has penguins cheap now and they are decent. I agree with the at least 2 filters, even if one is just a sponge and a air-line.


----------



## conradd

Ok ill post back in a few days when I get my tank up and running. Pictures may follow with no fish just my setup.


----------



## toddnbecka

I'd recommend filling the tank with water somewhere outside and leaving it set at least overnight to check for possible leaks. If it needs resealed it's much better to find out before you set it up indoors.
For hob filters I prefer aquaclears, a pair of 110's would be sufficient for a 200 gallon tank. Figure it will be closer to 150-160 gallons of water by the time you put in sand or gravel, driftwood, etc. One AC 110 pumps 500 gph, so 2 of them would turn over the tank volume 5-6x/hour. 
If you prefer a canister filter the fluval FX5 would probably be the best bet for that size tank. They pump around 600 gph max, probably a bit less when filled with media and collecting debris. They are expensive though, one FX5 costs almost twice as much as 2 AC 110's.


----------



## Blue Cray

I would definitly go with 2 fluval FX5's or 2 Rena Xp3's. I have a 210 with 2 cascade 1000's, an ehiem, and a rena xp3. They filter up to 420 gallons of water, I want more though I have very messy fish.


----------

